# Bellator Fighting Championships 14



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

April 15, 2010

Chicago Theatre,
Chicago, Illinois, United States 

Wilson Reis vs. Shad Lierley
Patricio Freire vs. William Romero
James Krause vs. Toby Imada
Ben Askren vs. Ryan Thomas
Pat Curran vs. Mike Ricci
Jeff Curran vs. Joe Doherty
Felice Herrig vs. Catia Vitoria​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Toby Imada wont face Ferrid Kheder at Bellator 15 since the latter is injured (stomach infection, 12 stitches). 

Imada will face Krause tonight at Bellator 14.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The card went through some late changes apparently:



> The Bellator 14 card now includes:
> 
> MAIN CARD
> 
> ...


Link

They just weighed in an hour ago at the Chicago Theatre.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Did Curran get released from the WEC? Bellator seems to be coming up with old Zuffa talent? Huerta was in the last fight series. MMA is starting to get pretty mainstream, finally!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results of the fights:



> Toby Imada took a successful first step in Bellator Fighting Championships' season-two lightweight tournament and moved a bit closer to a sought-after rematch with season-one tourney winner and current Bellator champ Eddie Alvarez.
> 
> Imada scored a second-round submission victory over late replacement and WEC veteran James Krause on Wednesday at Bellator 14 to advance to the semifinals.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Another pretty good show, to bad Bellator doesn't advertise more. I think it would be a lot more popular if they marketed it better.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

this is the bullshit stoppage of Askern vs thomas :











Thomas wasn't even out , i know it was tight , but there a chance he could get out of it .


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Wookie said:


> Another pretty good show, to bad Bellator doesn't advertise more. I think it would be a lot more popular if they marketed it better.


No kidding, I enjoy thier shows alot.
( The announcers are pretty good to, not over the top with every jab)


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Guymay said:


> this is the bullshit stoppage of Askern vs thomas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought ufc refs were bad until i saw that fight. ref tried to lie but he knows he stopped the fight because his eyes were closed and that's it.

oh and MSG just showed the semi of lw and fw of bellator on Friday today. i just saw the fights and i like bellator and the way they go about the tournament style. maybe other orgs. take a page from them as well.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> i thought ufc refs were bad until i saw that fight. ref tried to lie but he knows he stopped the fight because his eyes were closed and that's it.
> 
> oh and MSG just showed the semi of lw and fw of bellator on Friday today. i just saw the fights and i like bellator and the way they go about the tournament style. maybe other orgs. take a page from them as well.


Feel for the guy, crap way to lose I like the way he mouthed "What the hell was that" to the ref,lol


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> *i thought ufc refs were bad* until i saw that fight. ref tried to lie but he knows he stopped the fight because his eyes were closed and that's it.
> 
> oh and MSG just showed the semi of lw and fw of bellator on Friday today. i just saw the fights and i like bellator and the way they go about the tournament style. maybe other orgs. take a page from them as well.


The referees that ref UFC's fights are not exclusive to the UFC.


----------

